
“I Was a Starter Wife”: Inside America's Messiest Divorce (Elon Musk) - angersock
http://www.marieclaire.com/sex-love/a5380/millionaire-starter-wife/
======
dokein
So an "aspiring writer" wants to feel herself as equal to one of the great
organizational minds of our time, Elon Musk. And what, that she deserves half
ownership of Paypal? It's not like this is Marie Curie writing this article.

